# T-shirts



## GouRonin (Nov 9, 2002)

With Vlad's permission I have gone and put together some systema t-shirts. After cost all proceeds go to Vlad of course but is there anyone interested in getting any? I only did them in large this run. They're white with a front and back logo.

I'm sure they can't be worse than the martialtalk t's...heh heh heh...gotcha Kaith!


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 9, 2002)

I'd definately be up for it.

Watch soon for the Systema Southwest shirts


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2002)

hehehe...very funny gou....  we'll see ya in one before christmas...even if I gotta dig out photoshop to do it.   he he he.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 9, 2002)

But then again, I am so good looking that if I did, then everyone would want to buy one, or at least a picture of me in one.


----------



## JWare (Nov 9, 2002)

got a pic of what is on the shirt by any chance?


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 9, 2002)

The front has the circular bat logo in black with the words "CNCTEMA" and then a red line that has "russian martial art" under it in black It is centre chest.

The back has the logo you see at the top of the www.russianmartialart.com wepage. The black bat in the 2 colour circle.

All proceeds go to the toronto school but at this moment i have no idea how much to sell them for. It had crossed my mind to get Vlad to sign a few of them.


----------



## Roland (Nov 10, 2002)

What colours will they be in?
Put me down for 2 anyway.
My shirt got ripped on wednesday doing those sleeve take downs, Little unhappy, but what you  going to do eh?
Actually, it is on the seam, so hoping to get it repaired!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 10, 2002)

These ones are white. As soon as I get the chance I will be using other colours.


----------



## JWare (Nov 10, 2002)

sounds pretty cool to me. i'd be interested.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 10, 2002)

I have no idea what it is like to ship to the USA. I'll look into it ok?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 11, 2002)

Comon Gou  whats the price?  I may know a couple of people drunk enought to order one


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *Comon Gou  whats the price?  I may know a couple of people drunk enought to order one *



Don't pick on drunk people.

Anyway, I have been thinking like 20 bucks + S&H?
I dunno, whadda you all think?


----------



## jaybacca72 (Nov 12, 2002)

where's my shirt you FARGIN SONS OF DA BASTICHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jay


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 12, 2002)

You get to work on the artwork we talked about tonight mister!
:cuss:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Don't pick on drunk people.
> 
> ...



Thats in CAN$ right?


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 12, 2002)

For you US boys who have helped me in the past, sure thing. I'd take Canadian. Everyone else who wants it shipped to a US address...ha... it's USD + S&H so you can take it in the @ss like I have been.


----------

